# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Problem me skedar(file)/dosje(folder)/dokumenta.

## ChuChu

Si hapen psf files? Me kane derguar nje document me email, por kur klikoj te download, me del nje kuti qe thote "choose the program you want to use to open the .psf file". Ndonje sugjerim se cfare duhet te bej?

thanks!

----------


## Albo

.psf jane post script files qe hapen vetem me ndihmen e nje post script viwer qe eshte nje program i vogel qe duhet ta shkarkosh e instalosh. Mua nuk me eshte dhene rasti te perdor nje file te tille megjithate po te shkosh tek google.com dhe te kerkosh per post script viwer do te jesh ne gjendje ta shkarkosh dhe instalosh nje program te tille. Vetem pasi ta kesh instaluar, mund te hapesh skedarin pa problem.

----------


## ChuChu

thanks, ia gjeta anen.

----------


## DON_Endri

Ju lutem, spo mundem te hap dot nje attachment te skanuar ne max file. sma hap kompjuteri. u mundova ta konvertoj ne word, ose word pad, dhe thot qe se suporton. cfar programi duhet te kem. pres pergjigjen tuaj. endri

----------


## DON_Endri

ku jan ekspertet e informatikes o popull! kush e di se si hapen dokumentat ne max, te me thote. pls

----------


## Sentinus

filet max 
jane projekte tridimensional te krijuara me 3d studio max .
Pra hapen me 3d studio max

Shpresoj kjo gje te te ndihmoje 

Bye

----------


## DON_Endri

thx, kete 3d studio max e ka cdo kompjuter sentimus? apo duhet ta instaloj

----------


## Sentinus

Duhet ta instalosh

----------


## DON_Endri

degjo, po smund ta konvertosh psh. ne ndonje program tjeter, qe ta hapesh, psh, paint, microflash etc. pls man, megjithemend qe duhet ta hap ate document. endri

----------


## Sentinus

Duhet te kesh nje kompjuter me parametra te mire per ta bere kete gje 

Shpresoj te te eci mbare

----------


## Sentinus

Nuk jam i sigurte nese mund te konvertohet .

Per 10 minuta te kthej pergjigje

----------


## DON_Endri

shum falimenderit sentimus, po pres pergjigjen. ma bo hallall. endri

----------


## Sentinus

Download filen e meposhtem

http://www.geocities.com/izenkov/Zip/MaxConvert.zip

----------


## DON_Endri

me del the page is not available. !!!

----------


## Sentinus

te del dhe nje box downloadi apo jo ?

ok shko ketu 

http://www.geocities.com/izenkov/download.htm

----------


## DON_Endri

po tani hyra ne faqen, po shof nje max image converter!!! cfar te bej me ate

----------


## DON_Endri

te filloj ta download apo me sugjeron ndonje gje tjeter?

----------


## Sentinus

Kliko tek here qe ka ai rreshte perpara .
Ruaje ne hard disk 
dhe hape programin

----------


## DON_Endri

sopo e download maxconver, kur e hap me dalin nje convert, dhe nje MaximGVW.

----------


## Sentinus

hapi ato file dhe shiko opsionet 

Me shume informacion per keta file ke tek 

http://www.discreet.com/products/3dsmax/

----------

